# Devils Lake



## gillgetter (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm heading to Devils this weekend and was curious to how people have been doing. I'll be concentrating my efforts on Rocky point and Military point. Looking for eyes morning and evening with perch during the day, at least thats the plan. Hows the fishing been around Creel bay?


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

check edsbaitshop.com for reports. They have the best reports for what you are looking for. Just some future advice. when it comes to ice fishing you could find 100 people and ask them if the fish are bitting. You will get a 50/50 answer all the time. It really just depends on where, what, and when you are fishing.

Good luck!! :beer:


----------



## Fish.Girl (Oct 9, 2007)

That is so true. Hunter and I went there last year and everyone was within a 100 yard radious of eachother and some of us were killin' them and some of us went home empty handed. Hunter and I have NEVER had good luck there except during the pike run.


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah i wouldnt waste your time there ice fishing. I have never really had any real luck there. When i get back next month i will give you a call i have a pretty good place to take you ice fishing. I will give you a call. As far as ice fishing devils lake, my advice is to find a big group of ice houses and fish on the out side of the pack either that or fish off a point. Like fishing girl said we dont fish it except for during the runs they have up there. :beer:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Mission bay has been hot. Talked to a few people that said they were pulling in some nice perch, and quite a few 1-2lb eyes.


----------

